# Just because it's the cheapest bid doesn't mean your gettting value.



## oneils LLC (Sep 23, 2010)

Every day I receive calls from potential customers to come and give a consultation/estimate. Many customers call my company because they have a problem with their trees. For example, "There is no sunlight coming through to my grass.", "I am worried that my trees are not ready for high winds or a hurricane.", "My trees are leaning over my house." 95% of my competitors do not address these problems; they often make these problems worse. Many competitors often recommend center pruning to handle the problem of no light getting through to the grass. First of all, this isn't even a type of pruning, and can only be compared to lions tailing which is extremely harmful to the trees. Scientific research has shown that this practice doesn't allow any more light through the canopy it just keeps light on the grass longer as the sun rises and sets. It also takes away from the trees natural ability to withstand wind and it makes the trees more susceptible to failure in a wind storm or hurricane. Secondly it is a great way for any tree service to make money fast. This type of cutting (because we know it isn't a type of pruning) is a very easy and fast to perform and doesn't require knowledgeable arborists. Fortunately for all of my customers I refuse to deliver a service that really causes more harm than good. Would you hire a carpenter to install your cabinets if he can't make a strait cut? In the end, you would pay additional money to fix the mistakes he made and it would cost you more than the quality carpenter that doesn't make mistakes and takes responsibility for a mistake if he does make one. Hiring a tree guy that doesn't know what he is doing is the same thing. You will pay for the cheap price in the end. The day I have to deliver poor products to stay in business is the day I hang up the hard hat and harness. So I guess the point is, next time you hire a tree company make sure that the company is not in business to make a fast buck and ruin your valuable property that you have worked so hard to maintain.

Apollo O'Neil
President ONeils LLC
www.oneilsllc.com


----------



## Toddppm (Sep 23, 2010)

So somebody told you to write an article and post it as many places as possible and the google spiders will find the link back to your site?


Anything else to add?


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Sep 23, 2010)

So, how's the spam, uh, I mean, weather there in Florida?



:spam:


----------



## treeoptimizer (Sep 23, 2010)

Toddppm said:


> So somebody told you to write an article and post it as many places as possible and the google spiders will find the link back to your site?
> 
> 
> Anything else to add?



I hope someone didn't tell him that. Duplicate content hurts more that it helps.
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Sep 29, 2010)

Ah no worries


----------



## oneils LLC (Sep 29, 2010)

*not cheap gimics*

Thanks for ripping me a new one. I apologize for trying to increase my online presence. All that aside I really did write this article from the heart and I am frustrated with the quality of real tree pruning around this area. I actually do care.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Sep 30, 2010)

No worries mate, welcome to the site


----------



## Toddppm (Sep 30, 2010)

Being your first post I was wondering if you were going to add anything else.....and I see you have been. So welcome.

and will you let us know if it helps your rankings?


now I see there's a vinyl siding guy even chiming in to pimp his links:bang:


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Sep 30, 2010)

oneils LLC said:


> Thanks for ripping me a new one. I apologize for trying to increase my online presence. All that aside I really did write this article from the heart and I am frustrated with the quality of real tree pruning around this area. I actually do care.





Nice to hear that. Too many don't. I'm not even a tree guy and I'm bothered by the hack jobs I see. 


It was just a bit tacky to make that your first post, but anyway, welcome!


----------



## oneils LLC (Sep 30, 2010)

*Agreed*

It was a bit tacky. I guess I thought my post would be a hit and maybe I would get some agreement from it, but I guess I can see that it did seem a bit weird that this was my first post. I guess I thought that since my post was not well liked I would just not bother responding until TimberMcPherson posted his comment and then I thought I better respond and let these guys know i am sincere. Anyway, now when you search my name on google in clearwater this thread comes up. So I guess it does work to some extent. I don't think that is necessarily a good thing though since I shot myself in the foot on my first post. Pretty funny now though.


----------

